# Sage Dual Boiler IMS shower screen



## Koli (Nov 21, 2020)

Hey guys,

I have recently purchased leaking and overheating boiler. Looking through the forums seems like a fix of o rings but haven't opened the lid yet to test is broken.

In the meantime giving machine a really good clean and basically taking it apart (not sure I will be able to assemble back haha).

2 things I've noticed. Do you guys think I should replace them? If yes, do you think it's worth to buy the IMS one on Amazon?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07P8JYXD5/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_FE2AAG5QYSYS6HXQE4AP?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Also, I was hoping to clean around brew head but this screws don't let me take anything


----------

